# Substrate online source?



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

I happen to by in an area where I can not find any of the suggested substrates in my lfs.

Any online source?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Fosters & Smith


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a source for Soilmaster, or a look-alike to Soilmaster: http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ss-1.htm. They also sell other substrates.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.adgshop.com/

ADA Aquasoil. Worth Every penny and in terms of volume, I believe it is competitively priced with flourite and eco-complete.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

if you want something other then aquasoil i would go with dr foster smith as they won't charge you extra for shipping.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Drs Foster & Smith has some nice natural gravels available in larger bags plus the plant substrates like Flourite and Eco Complete. Very nice mail order place. They also have a good selection of lighting bulbs which are not stocked in many local pet stores.


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

fishfan said:


> Drs Foster & Smith has some nice natural gravels available in larger bags plus the plant substrates like Flourite and Eco Complete. Very nice mail order place. They also have a good selection of lighting bulbs which are not stocked in many local pet stores.


After a lot of reading and receiving many suggestions I went with Drs. Foster & Smith, expecting my Fluorite this Friday !
Also a great light fixture with four 54W bulbs... all 10K... my bedroom will look like a sunny day at the Beach! 

Reading up on Ferts. and such... Thanks a bunch! 
This is a great place to interact with aquarium loving people :grouphug: !!!


----------

